# Pike Fishing Help Please



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wanted to start doing some serious pike fishing this spring and would like a little help getting started. Probably would try at Mosquito. Hear there is a fair number of fish in there. Not looking for secret spots just some general info to get started with. Like bait or lures. Which is better? I will be fishing from a boat. Also would like to try Erie after the ice leaves. Been doing the same walleye, crappie, bass, and steelie thing every year and just wanted to change things up a little and get an earlier start. Thanks. BTW it will be strictly C&R. After a picture of course.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

When Some Of The Mahoning Lakes Were Open We Used To Catch Them Crappie Fishin From The Banks. U Can Watch Them Laying Along The Edges. Evans Was A Good Pike Lake But Was Soon Over Run.
Great Sport Fish! :d Biggest Was A 3 Footer On A Jig-minnow.
Mosquito Was Some Monsters In It Im Sure. Depending On Witch End U Put In On The Feeders On The East Side Around 46 Might Be Good.  
Good Luck!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i hear there are some big ones caught in the cleveland area shoreline in the east 55 marina area in the spring. i caught a s24 in. spike 2 years ago in summer trolling the airport in summer. i may try for pike in that area this year and then hit the night bite in the evening.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

East Lake at the head waters of the Cuyahoga is a great spot and is closer then Mosquito for you.

I fish the Cuyahoga by Kent and Cuyahoga Falls from mid Oct till the ice forms.
Everone has there favorite baits and mine is the live Common Shiner. I've been out fished buy some guy that uses a suspending Ralpa about 6-7 inches long in a silver to chrome color, with a rattle in it.

Mosquito from what I've heard has some springs that can make the ice unsafe in one area. If you can locate these, go back in Aug when the water temps are way up and fish them. The largest Pike should be down there then cooling off.

<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Used To Fish Shiners Off The Weeds In Current Areas Come Early Summer And Could Put 3-5 Nice Fish In The Boat But That Got Costly. Now In Clear Water Ill Troll With The Chrome Tot
In The Same Areas And Due Well But Good Luck Finding Weeds.
With Any Luck Theyll Return This Year. As Summer Pushes On The Dam Will Hold Some Fish But U Might Have To Drift Them.they Will Suspend.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We caught northern in the shallow reeds on the west bank of Mosquito just south of the causeway. 
We dip 2" mr. twisters in the reeds looking for crappie in April and May. You almost mess your shorts when the pike attack your jig right in front of you.

We also caught northern in West Branch in the bay west of the Knapp Rd. bridge in the spring.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Did someone say PIKE???

Ahhh, my favorite subject!!!!

In my opinion pike are one of the funnest species to catch due to their agressive nature and the fight the big boys put up. 

Right after ice out is a great time to catch pike. This is their spawning time. So they are a bit closer to shore this time of year. I have been told fishing at Mosquito for pike is good at this time. I personally use live bait early in the season, then mid season I use suspending and floating rapala's, then late fall I use live bait again. 

Live bait rig consists of a hook, bobber, and shiner. I usualy hook the shiner in the back just below their top fins, and fish about 2ft below the bobber. You don't need to set the hook immediatly with this style of fishing, you can let the pike take it for a few.

Find the weed line find the pike. Thats the modo I say each time I am out looking for them. The pike when hungry will look towards structure that holds the bait fish, hence weeds are always good. 

Mid season when I switch to rapala's, I use 4-6" ones in all differant colors. Mostly clown color, chrome, and gold. I would also suggest using a steel leader. Pike will easily cut you off during the fight. The steel leader helps prevent this. Another trick that I use if I am not keeping the pike I catch that day is removing the treble hook on the back of the rapala and replacing it with a single hook. Much easier time to remove the bait and protect the fish from being injured.

Some things I have found interesting is I thought at one point pike were almost blind, because when I would see them flashing towards my bait they would miss the first few times. I could cast and cast at them and it just seemed they would miss the bait. Come to find out, they are swiping at the bait attempting to injure it, then take an easy meal. So when you get that first strike with a rapala. Recast and slowly work the bait again. When you think your fishing it slow, you should slow the retrieve even more.

I have also had success with spinner baits in the summer. They sure do tear the crap out of them though. 

Never forget your pliers at home, as those teeth are razors. I taxidermy'd one last year and while working the airbrush inside the mouth of the pike during the painting process, it tore me open good, and it was dead for months...hehe...


Hope my rambling helps,

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I've never fished for pike in Ohio, but in Wisconsin and Canada I've had luck casting red and white Daredevl spoons along weed edges. The yellow Daredevls with the red diamonds also work. You could probably use the Little Cleo spoons you use for steelheading too. Musky Killer Mepps spinners with the bucktails might land you a big one now and then.

I've also caught pike with suckers or chubs on a hook under a big bobber. The key here, like KSU mentioned, is to be patient and let the pike take the bait. Some pike will actually inhale the bait, spit it out, and then, after a moment, hit it hard. Old-timers used to tell me that pike actually scale the bait with those sharp teeth before they hit it, but I'm not sure if they were pulling my leg or what. In any case, it helps to use a relatively big bobber so that you can tell when the pike hits the bait hard.

JM


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Flash, Man I agree Pike are my favorite. I wish I lived around more areas. We go to Minnesota or Michigan places liek that.


----------

